# Searching for a story



## singulari (Apr 25, 2010)

A few years back I lost everything in a hard drive failure. :doh:

Hopefully someone can help me find one I am looking for.

It involves a woman who gets a mysterious dress that allows her to eat anything. Each time she burps she grows taller and fatter.
She eats a every thing in he house, everything in a grocery store, then the store itself.

Does anyone know anything about this story?
It would be very appreciated.
:bow:


----------



## Perry White (Apr 25, 2010)

Hmm, unfortunately I don't remember reading any story like that at all. Was it ever on this site, or was it on another writer's site?


----------



## singulari (Apr 25, 2010)

I don't remember where I got it from.

It is WG and Giantess, so I'm not sure where to look.


----------



## Mac5689 (Apr 27, 2010)

singulari said:


> A few years back I lost everything in a hard drive failure. :doh:
> 
> Hopefully someone can help me find one I am looking for.
> 
> ...



I've never read a story like that, but i have seen a cartoon that kinda fits that discription


----------



## ShammyBoy (May 5, 2010)

his is the closest thing I can think of. In the library it is listed as part one so maybe it was completed elsewhere with what you remember

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/Weight_Room/stories/fun_size.html


----------



## Rebel (Dec 23, 2012)

The bit about being trapped in a supermarket and eating everything in it really does sound familiar, and really old... I'm thinking that it may have been written around the same time that Melanie Bell (miss her!) was writing...
I know that this isn't really helpful, but maybe it will help to at least make you think that you aren't crazy...


----------



## silentbob (Jan 16, 2013)

Rebel said:


> The bit about being trapped in a supermarket and eating everything in it really does sound familiar, and really old... I'm thinking that it may have been written around the same time that Melanie Bell (miss her!) was writing...
> I know that this isn't really helpful, but maybe it will help to at least make you think that you aren't crazy...



Well there is Tipping the Scales of Justice, by Melanie Bell...
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/dimtext/stories/melanie/tip/MB-Tip01.html


----------

